# Skin-So-Soft flea treatment?



## Eyssa (Jul 28, 2008)

After giving my dog a bath a few days ago (with regular shampoo rather than flee and tick treated shampoo), I spritzed her with some of our Avon Skin-So-Soft moisturizing dry oil body mist and just today I gave her another spritzing... I haven't been finding any flea dirt and I found one live flea on her tail (which I did not spray) and two dead ones. So, is that conformation that what I read on the net about it working was right and it is really doing the job?

Also, I heard that lavendar is great for flea treatments too. So, where can you buy it? Does Wal-Mart carry it? And what other "natural" treatments are there?

Thank you!!


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

I bought lavender, they say it's good against ticks, mosquitos and fleas. I found it in a natural health store.


----------



## Eyssa (Jul 28, 2008)

How well would you say lavender and other natural treatments repels fleas? My only concern is that it's not quite as good as advantage or frontline... Although we can't really afford any of those for three dogs at once. The prices start to get a little hefty.


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Frontline and the like are powerful insecticides, lavender is probably less effective, I think you have to apply it at least once a day. I will try it next summer.


----------



## Eyssa (Jul 28, 2008)

That's what we usually use... it's just that it's about forty bucks for two dogs, which is absolutely ridiculous. It wouldn't be so bad if the prices were decent. I believe I'll try lavender as well.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Eyssa said:


> That's what we usually use... it's just that it's about forty bucks for two dogs, which is absolutely ridiculous.


Frontline shouldn't cost that much. I order from www.jefferspet.com, the prices are much better than a vet's prices. www.drsfostersmith.com charges a bit more for the product, but if you only order flea meds, they give you free shipping.


----------



## Eyssa (Jul 28, 2008)

Oh wow, that is a big difference. We're charged about ten dollars more, thanks for the heads up! And free shipping? That's great, thank you so much!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Avon's Skin So Soft Bath Oil DOES seem to repel mosquitos, but forget about fleas! The most effective, natural product I've found to work on fleas is the tried and true food grade diatomceous earth. Iit's also a natural wormer. 

The following is from: http://wolfcreekranch1.tripod.com/defaq.html

Food grade diatomaceous earth has many uses and excellent health benefits for humans, plants, and animals. The diatomaceous earth information below will tell you: 




How to use food grade diatomaceous earth for naturally effective parasite control. 
Diatomaceous earth (DE) is the remains of microscopic one-celled plants (phytoplankton) called diatoms that lived in the oceans and lakes that once covered the western part of the US and other parts of the world. These deposits are mined from underwater beds or from ancient dried lake bottoms thousands of years old. This means, diatomaceous earth has an unlimited shelf life provided you keep it dry. 

Diatomaceous earth is mined, milled, and processed into a myriad of types for a large variety of uses. Filtering and filler are two main uses but diatomaceous earth also ends up in paints, cosmetics, drugs, chemical insecticides, etc. Because the milling produces different sized and shaped particles, it is important not to use the filtering type for agricultural purposes. 

Pool filter grade diatomaceous earth has been heat and chemically treated and will poison an animal or human who ingests it, so it is always of utmost importance to only obtain food grade diatomaceous earth to use in and around your household. 

Diatoms (DE) are the grass of the oceans and lakes. Just as grass is the staple food of earth animals. Diatoms (algae) are the food of the ocean or fresh water grazers. Magnified 7000x, diatomaceous earth looks like spiney honeycombs. 

*Food grade diatomaceous earth is EPA approved to be mixed with grains to control mealworms and other pests and has been exempted from tolerance requirements as an inert, inactive ingredient in chemical pesticides. Diatomaceous earth is EPA approved against indoor and outdoor crawling insects. Diatomaceous earth is USDA approved as an anti-caking agent for animal feed. Diatomaceous earth is FDA approved for internal and external use and has a rating of Food Chemical Codex Grade. *

Our diatomaceous earth is organic OMRI listed Codex Food Chemical Grade. It is a non-treated, non-calcined fresh water Diatomaceous Earth. It is mined, crushed, sifted, bagged and pure white in color. It contains less than .5% silicon. There are food grade diatomaceous earth products that are yellow or tan in color which indicates a higher iron content. Those which are gray in color contain more clay. 

*INTERNAL PARASITE CONTROL: Food grade diatomaceous earth makes a very effective natural insecticide.* The insecticidal quality of diatomaceous earth is due to the razor sharp edges of the diatom remains. When diatomaceous earth comes in contact with the insects, the sharp edges lacerate the bugs waxy exoskeleton and then the powdery diatomaceous earth absorbs the body fluids causing death from dehydration. 

Food grade diatomaceous earth has been used for at least two decades as a natural wormer for livestock. Some believe diatomaceous earth scratches and dehydrates parasites. Some scientists believe that diatomaceous earth is a de-ionizer or de-energizer of worms or parasites. Regardless, people report definite control. To be most effective, food grade diatomaceous earth must be fed long enough to catch all newly hatching eggs or cycling of the worms through the lungs and back to the stomach. A minimum of 60 days is suggested by many, 90 days is advised for lungworms. 



> Food grade diatomaceous earth works in a purely physical/mechanical manner, not ‘chemical’ and thus has no chemical toxicity. Best yet, parasites don’t build up a tolerance/immunity to its chemical reaction, so rotation of wormers is unnecessary.


*CLINICAL OBSERVATIONS OF FEEDING CODEX FOOD GRADE DIATOMACEOUS EARTH TO DOGS, O.C. Collins


----------

